# Looking to purchase CNC machine for wood and aluminum



## Fastbob (10 mo ago)

Hello
I am new here. My son and I are looking to buy a router CNC that will machine wood and aluminum parts with a 24" x 24" work area. Budget is $5,000. Recommendations appreciated by users, salesmen please stay out.

Thanks


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @Fastbob , welcome to the forum.


----------



## LindyMom (7 mo ago)

Fastbob said:


> Hello
> I am new here. My son and I are looking to buy a router CNC that will machine wood and aluminum parts with a 24" x 24" work area. Budget is $5,000. Recommendations appreciated by users, salesmen please stay out.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Fastbob!
Did you find the CNC machine you were looking for?


----------

